# Wiring Help



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Looking for someone to redo the wiring on my boat. I just purchased a 19' flats boat. I installed the trolling motor but need to get it all wired up. After looking through the existing wiring Id like to replace it all. 

Does anyone have a go to person around the area that could accomplish this?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I guess you're back in town. That's great..!!

Did you get blown up again?


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Ocean Master said:


> I guess you're back in town. That's great..!!
> 
> Did you get blown up again?


Haha I think only one more time since the last time I have seen you Keith! I was just about to send you a message.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Get some beer and heavy gauge wire and a Saturday night. 
Your running two cables either to a fuse box or straight to the battery. 
You will have to pay good money$$$$ to get some one to wire it up for you. 
If you've already installed the unit, your half way done


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

X Shark is your man. If you do it yourself put a breaker on it and you will save yourself a bunch of heartache down the road. Do not run it to a fuse block.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

The book suggest a 50A circuit breaker. Everything I want is listed below.

Cables lengthen from tolling motor to battery box
Batteries connected to plug in trickle charger outlet
Tachometer wired
GPS unit wired
Old glass fuses and cables switched out


----------



## capt happy (Feb 24, 2015)

Meant to say marine jumper cables sorry and also soldering ends on sorry again. Should habe been more descriptive


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

capt happy said:


> Amazon prime for 2ga. Jumper cables = cheaper than you can buy the wire and you get descent ground clamps for welder or old worn out jumper cables  call me frugal capt happy . Wish you well on your project




You're asking for big problems if you don't used tinned wire. Please don't do this....


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

capt happy said:


> Amazon prime for 2ga. Jumper cables = cheaper than you can buy the wire and you get descent ground clamps for welder or old worn out jumper cables  call me frugal capt happy . Wish you well on your project



With all due respect, that is the dumbest thing ive ever read on here and thats a huge feat!!!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I tried to send you a pm (unrelated to this thread, but I know you'll see this), and don't know if it went through. 
Let me know if you got my message.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I tried replying but won't let me send it. No big deal bro. Shoot me a text 423-895-2496


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

The Coast Guard has strict requirements regarding circuit breakers for trolling motors. If you do it yourself, you might refer to this link. http://www.minnkotamotors.com/Support/Battery-Selection---Rigging/


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the Info Skiffer. I am just going to let the pros do this. I think paying a pro for something like this that has the potential to catch my boat on fire.... Is money well spent!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Let it be noted from the above link and in the chart.

Those measurement are for both Pos. & Neg. measurements. Not just one way.

It's the TOTAL circuit.


There has been a trend to drop the dollar to pick up a nickel for some time now.

It's either unknowledgeable people or just Cheap A$$'s.

I refer to the use of bare copper lug ends. 

Use the good tinned ends and save yourself problems down the road. Also use Heat shrink that is color matched to the cable Red or Black with the glue in it.

Again I will bring up the importance of a ON/OFF master switch that no one seems to think is necessary.

This is what happens when you don't kill the power to the TM. 
This particular boat has one installed......BUT the owner never saw fit to use it, even through it was stressed to turn OFF the Power to the TM when not in use.
I call this "Operator Error"

And this is what happens.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I second battery switches. One installed from the engine to starting battery, and a second battery switch to disconnect the accessory feed wire to electronics. When wires have current run through them, in a saltwater environment, electrolysis occurs. By opening a closed circuit, this stops electrolysis from continuing while boat is trailered.

For the battery switches on my dad's boat, instead of breaking the positive side of the circuit; I have wired the battery switches to open the circuit on the negative side.

Also, if you are going to spend the money, my recommendation is to use the Multi-Conductor Cable that is produced by Ancor of the correct gauge depending on length of run amperage needs to travel to complete the loop (from component to battery and back to component) for all your electronics, pumps, and lights on the boat to limit the amount of wires ran through the tube in bilge (I'm figuring your boat has a tube installed in bilge to run wires, hoses, and control cables at least from the helm to transom).

Also, for the marine industry, there is an actual standardize color code for wire color depending on what the wire powers.

Lastly, Blue Sea Systems has these new Circuit Breaker Blocks. I'm rewiring my dad's center console due to installing some new electronics and components, and got the 6 Position with Negative Bus to clean up the wiring I did 6-7 years ago before really understanding marine wiring to the point I do now (which I haven't mastered and continually learning).

With all that said; my recommendation would be to use Ancor and Blue Sea Systems products to rewire your boat.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

The electronic place at the end of the runway on 9th ave, Q something, I can't remember. They rewired my buddies boat and I gotta tell you they did one hell of a job!!! Perko switch is what you want as well as a breaker to protect everything.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Perko switch is what you want as well as a breaker to protect everything.


While a Perko "Type" switch is the most common thing you see......WHY? Because it's cheap. I have'em laying all around my shop where I have removed them from boats to install a BEP Cluster switch.

Read up if you like.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/perko-switch-questions-85302/


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Xshark, that thing is SWEET!!! how much is that device installed? Approx cost.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

For a single engine twin batteries they are aprox $200 for the BEP Cluster.

All boats are different. It's time and materials.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

IM IN the same "boat" I have about 100#s of liquid electrical tape holding my wiring together with cheap ass auto butt connectors. Shits wired whacked. Radio switch is main power. 2 more switches up for the engine to run.I still need to wire my Underwater lights and JL amp. Soooo anyone know of someone who can do this? The batteries WERE moved to the console($1500) about 2 years ago.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I tried X-shark, who seems to do great work, but I don't trailer my boat so that rules him out as I can't bring it to his shop.

So....I need one too. Man, there is serious lack of skilled boat mechanics/electricians in the area.


----------

